# do u have african grey parrot as like talk others who have same&share pics



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

is there anyone who has african grey parrots if so i like talk other who have same african grey&like to talk about them&share ideas&share pics.as they have there own persnalitys&what they like doin&so on?
il start first.my african grey is handrared&he like attension all time&hes lively&hipo&hes noisy but hes tryin say more words.he like to be stroked on his head&he likes kisses cuddles.he dosent like water so even thought i suppose spray once week so he dosent get mites he squaks load non stop until i finished but tryed bath well he wont go in it.hes meschiefs&hes funny sometimes&hes camera shy.he looks at me&squakes if he sees me hugglin someone cos he gets jelous cos he wants me all time so i find it funny.hes talkin but hes only baby yet so evently i wont be able shut him up when he talk cos they have proper converstion with u,but words hes sayin now are:hello&quak quak&picki boo but hes learnt that from my clock&he saysmummy if i not in room cos learnt him mummy.if hes bein naugty then i say u naughty bog he then says No&has paddy with me.hes tryin say come here&give me kiss.he also says meow cos my cat meows so hes coppyin the cat.hes says wolf but i have no dog&hes tryin say prety boy.but he have more words evently.so be no stopin as he wont shut up then lol.
so now i like to here from other african grey parrot lovers&what persnalitys does it have&like to no all about ur parrot&&to see pics of it&what u like about ur african grey?be good here from others wit sane afrucan grey parrot&learn from othes


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2008)

i did own an african grey and he swore lots but was great company he loved me and hated everyone else and could be very nasty


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

mine dosent swear yet but they can pick it up of tv or somethin.hes handraed so he dosent bite me.he dosent bite others but if person strokein wind him up he mite but never bites me cos i told him no all time when i first got him.hes lovable&cute&chatty&clever&has tatroms if cant get own way.its like havein 5 year old child so there hard work too


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

hi im new to this site, i have a grey he is 2 years old he is funny, av had a female before she wasent to good with me but loved hubby to bits hated me & kids i was the one who cleaned feed her really tried but she started to go for us esp my eyes and one thing i didnt do was give her eye contact so we got her a new home,then we got a panama amazon 2 years later he was 17 weeks old just a baby he was great at first but didnt like hubby & kids i didnt want to give up so we stuck in there for months but no started to attack kids and dogs so my sister took him hes doing great,ok i know you think shes crazy but we decided to try again so we got floyd a 2 year old well so far hes great he loves me to bits hes ok with hubby but he cant do what i can with him he will land on him and sit at his table and stuff and he will let him tickle his beak so far its great and 1 thing av noticed is that he will imatate hubby but wont with me i spend days trying to learn him hubby comes over couple hours he copys him!..lol
i will post a pic of him but he wont give me a chance with the camera he wants it.
well thanks for reading my story.
sharon


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

my african grey hes cammera shy cos as u take pic he turrns back on u so only take from back so i had be fast taken pics lol.plus if i wen upto him he tryed get my camer&i had say No.

so i think to them they think its a fret so take pics but try do it when hes not looking&dont go too close to him.

plus i think they like certain people more then others like kids get giddy&can wind bird up&plus may be cos who brought him up first man or owmen cos they grow attach to that person&if u have someone there well they get jellous.there like havein 5 year old child in ur house&there hard work&lively.


----------

